# With very mixed emotions



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I announce that Tito finished his Master FAST preferred title today. I am very proud of him, the FAST class is really challenging since you have to work so far from the dog for the bonus (not sure why it's called a bonus, since you can't qualify without it, but whatever).
But I am sad, since it marks his retirement from agility. He now has all the Master level titles. We've had such, such fun doing it, met some awesome people, and just really enjoyed the ride.
For those of you forum old timers, like me, it's hard to believe that Tito, who was 1-1/2 when I joined the forum, will soon be 9. 
That's why I'm retiring him. He still thinks he's 3, but I don't want to have the repeated pounding on his joints that agility requires. Love the boy too much to break him down over a dog sport.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations! What's next for you and Tito-nosework? Barn hunt titles?

I cannot imagine either of you resting on your laurels quite yet


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  He just keeps adding letters and showing his joy


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congrats to you and Tito! You two are so impressive. I think nosework should come next. Teal says it's very fun!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've always admired you and Tito and everything you both accomplished together. I admire you even more that you decided to retire your spectacular boy by putting his health above everything else. Classy move!
Wish all golden owners were of the same mindset.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. Tennyson, thank you for those wonderful thoughts. 
Ah, what's next? 
We'll continue to do tracking, since that's not physically stressful...for him, anyway! And YES! WE ARE STARTING NOSEWORK ON MONDAY!!! 
We also are retiring from hunt tests, but not from hunting. He just likes the birds too much.
Barn hunt looks interesting, but it conflicts with tracking. I don't want him looking for "critters"!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations to you both on such a spectacular achievement.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations! What an amazing boy he is.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to Tito on his new title. I seriously love this boy. He stayed here with me last spring for a few days and it was such a pleasure. Now that you're retired, Barb, I think it's just right that Tito retires as well. Babysitting your grandson is a perfect job for him and it looks like he has been doing it well, like he does everything. He's a very special dog.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I announce that Tito finished his Master FAST preferred title today. I am very proud of him, the FAST class is really challenging since you have to work so far from the dog for the bonus (not sure why it's called a bonus, since you can't qualify without it, but whatever).
> But I am sad, since it marks his retirement from agility. He now has all the Master level titles. We've had such, such fun doing it, met some awesome people, and just really enjoyed the ride.
> For those of you forum old timers, like me, it's hard to believe that Tito, who was 1-1/2 when I joined the forum, will soon be 9.
> That's why I'm retiring him. He still thinks he's 3, but I don't want to have the repeated pounding on his joints that agility requires. Love the boy too much to break him down over a dog sport.


Hard to believe the Tito-man is nine! He's going to be a grand old man. He's earned so many titles I've lost track...I think you're smart to stop the pounding on his joints. Besides he has babysitting and grandchild herding duties to fulfill now.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What a wonderful road you two have traveled. I'm sure Tito will enjoy the new nosework games and the tracking. It is amazing how fast the years go by but now it is time to root for all of his offspring to continue the obedience, agility and rally titles and the breed ring titles too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats Tito and Hotel4Dogs. I echo what Tennyson said. When I read your post my first thought was the respect I have for you, first for being the person who allowed him to reach his potential and now for putting him first. You're both top shelf!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your amazing boy Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<<blushing>> Thanks for all the very kind words and thoughts!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like more fun ahead for you both   

And personally I am happy he is being retired from Hunt Tests - I have thought often that field training is far more stressful than agility (physically & mentally), while true hunting is a natural outlet and less strenuous.

Happy retirements to you both as you explore more options! Go Team Tito!



hotel4dogs said:


> We'll continue to do tracking, since that's not physically stressful...for him, anyway! And YES! WE ARE STARTING NOSEWORK ON MONDAY!!!
> We also are retiring from hunt tests, but not from hunting. He just likes the birds too much.
> Barn hunt looks interesting, but it conflicts with tracking. I don't want him looking for "critters"!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to an awesome team.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tito*

Congratulations to an AWESOME TEAM!!! Time really flies-it's hard to believe that Tito is nine years old, but then I can't believe my Tucker is 7 and Tonka is 6!!


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations on all of your accomplishments! What a special, special boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It is always fun to read about Tito's achievements. He is simply amazing and so are you!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations and well done. I understand your mixed emotions and your reasoning and I'm certain that you will both fill his retirement with many happy things x


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Congrats!! Enjoy the next challenge! 

PS I think barn hunting sounds fun, too. Sydney thinks mice in the house are a good start, anyway...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the agility Title and retirement.. I so totally understand! .. While it is sad thing it is the right thing.. Titan is ejoying retirement and is totally sassy now at 11 years and some change.. so glad I put his health and soundness above all else.. he deserved it!
Bravo!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't come on here often enough! 

Exciting to read how much you have done with him, and here is another accomplishment! But retirement from agility is bittersweet, but you're putting him first and that is number one!!


----------

